

Google+ experience from a Normal user - twidlit
http://blog.agrawals.org/2011/07/21/an-average-users-first-google-experience-ug-this-is-already-too-much-work/

======
hcack
That "Normal user" is only normal in the context of Facebook, which itself
attracts uniquely many users (reaching people who don't know what a browser
is.)

Eventually Google+ will have to compete with Facebook to win the users who
don't know that they want the product. But is that a fair benchmark at this
stage?

